# I would like to try my new reloads at the Wilton Rifle Range



## JDDITCH (Apr 8, 2004)

I would like to shoot at the Wilton ND Rifle Range. Can somone tell me how to get to it from Bismarck? Thanks beforehand. JD


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

From bismarck take Hwy 83 north 22 mile approx. to Hwy 36 turn right (east) and go i believe 2 miles. look for the street sight saying 26th ST NE and take it north until you get to 318th Ave NE turn right and go another 1/2 to 3/4 of a mile. There will be a sign on the left hand side of the road (north). Turn in and follow it around the hills. You will know that you are getting close if you see what are old mine piles. 26th st ne is a red gravel road (scoria). and 318th is a nice wide gravel road. pretty nice range. good luck.
xdeano


----------



## JDDITCH (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks XDEANO. JD


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow, those are some good directions. You must have been in the transportion industry at some time I bet.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

No if i were in the transportation ind. I would have said something like it is north of Bismarck somewhere a few miles west. 

I've only been there a couple of times myself. I have to read a lot of maps in my job so i know where i'm at. plus it's nice to send someone down the right path. 

So how did you do JDDITCH?
xdeano


----------



## JDDITCH (Apr 8, 2004)

Have not had a chance to go out yet. JD


----------

